# Smoked Stuffed Deer Tenderloin



## mathman (Feb 1, 2015)

I'm smoking deer tenderloin today in my MES 30. Butterflied them, seasoned with Jeffs Rub, Filled with cream cheese and jelepenos. Wrapped in my homemade bacon.













image.jpg



__ mathman
__ Feb 1, 2015


















image.jpg



__ mathman
__ Feb 1, 2015






I'm smoking at 200. 

Should I turn it up?

Maybe to 250?


----------



## mathman (Feb 1, 2015)

What temp should I cook it to?


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Feb 1, 2015)

I would turn it up to 225 or so..  cook till some where around 150` IT I would think..  but then again I don't cook a lot of venison...  maybe somebody else will chime in ...


----------



## mathman (Feb 1, 2015)

I turned it up to 220.

cooked it to 153. Absolutely amazing!!!


----------



## mathman (Feb 1, 2015)

image.jpg



__ mathman
__ Feb 1, 2015


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Feb 1, 2015)

good deal...  Thumbs Up


----------



## crazymoon (Feb 2, 2015)

MM, they look great ,don't forget to write down temps and time for the next batch .


----------



## bmaddox (Feb 2, 2015)

That sounds good but I hate to cook venison cuts like that past 135. Maybe par-cooking the bacon first would help cook it faster so you don't have to take the venison as far.


----------



## gary s (Feb 2, 2015)

Looks great, I'll bet it was tasty

Gary


----------



## themule69 (Feb 2, 2015)

bmaddox said:


> That sounds good but I hate to cook venison cuts like that past 135. Maybe par-cooking the bacon first would help cook it faster so you don't have to take the venison as far.


IT looks GREAT! I agree that most people over cook wild game. Medium rare 135° is the best IMHO.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## sopchoppy (Feb 2, 2015)

bmaddox said:


> That sounds good but I hate to cook venison cuts like that past 135. Maybe par-cooking the bacon first would help cook it faster so you don't have to take the venison as far.


I'm gonna try that par cooking the bacon, good idea.


----------



## shaggy91954 (Feb 2, 2015)

When I think of par cooking, I think of boiling.  You're not boiling bacon are you?  That just doesn't even sound good.  Maybe I'm wrong.  But is that what you are doing?


----------



## sopchoppy (Feb 3, 2015)

shaggy91954 said:


> When I think of par cooking, I think of boiling.  You're not boiling bacon are you?  That just doesn't even sound good.  Maybe I'm wrong.  But is that what you are doing?


I'd guess about half done. Microwave about a minute will remove a lot of the moisture. No boiling.


----------



## bmaddox (Feb 3, 2015)

shaggy91954 said:


> When I think of par cooking, I think of boiling.  You're not boiling bacon are you?  That just doesn't even sound good.  Maybe I'm wrong.  But is that what you are doing?


You could boil but I don't think that would be the best approach with bacon. You can either microwave it or throw it in the skillet until it is part way done. I wouldn't cook it until it starts to brown but I would cook it long enough to start breaking down the fat. This approach isn't usually necessary with the long cook times for most smoked food but with venison cooking so fast it should help let the bacon render the fat.


----------



## mathman (Feb 3, 2015)

The meat was not dry. Next time I will cook it to 135 and then grill it on high to crisp it up. 

I thought it would take longer so I only used smoke for the last 30 minutes. I'll smoke for the entire time next time.

Also Ill smoke it at 220 the entire time.

It was very good but could be much better. Flavor was all there but the texture of bacon and meat wasn't there.


----------

